# Oliver!



## daisyandoliver (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't really know how to start this or what I am going to write but it looks fun to have one so I thought I would try it out.

So first off my name is Paige and I am 17. 





Thats me. ^

I got my first bun back in September when I was at a rabbit show with my boyfriend. Oliver is a Mini Rex and the day I met him and took him home he was about 6 months old. I remember I was standing with my boyfriend looking at the hundreds of bunnies and we walked over to someone that he knew personally. They were taking out the buns and brushing them and getting them ready for showing. I noticed that one bun was still in its cage all alone and they weren't taking him out so I asked why. They told me he had a split penis and he couldn't be shown so he was just a pet but they didn't really have time to play or have him out as much as he should be. They asked me if I wanted to hold him and I immediately said yes. I was holding him and he managed to scratch me so they cut his nails for me then gave him back. I was holding him and he had his head nuzzled up under my chin cuddling with me. I fell in love. I decided I wasn't going home without this bunny. I looked at the people who he belonged to and smiled and then they asked me if I wanted to take him home. I had my boyfriend take my phone out of my pocket and take a picture of me and him. I sent it to my dad with a text that said "Can I pleaseeeeeeeeee have him he is so cute and I fell in love already." Of course my dad replied yes, just need a cage to have him in. My boyfriends dad bought me a temporary wire bottomed cage for him which he stayed in for a while but my dad ended up buying him a bigger cage. So that night I brought home my first bunny.

Oliver and me the first night he came home. He wasn't to sure about everything then.





Oliver in his cage the first night he was home. 





So recently he had gotten into the habbit of humping me and everyone that walked past him. It was kind of annoying. Then he started biting me and I couldn't deal with it anymore. I made an appointment and got him neutered. He is fine now and finally stopped the humping. Now he is just being a cuddly little thing.  He is my baby and I wouldn't trade him for anything. I never ever want to lose him. He is a complete bratty sweetheart! Here is a few more pictures of him in general since I don't know what else to write right now. Lol.

He was so little, lol.





Still so little. :3





When we got his new cage, which he only is in at night.





He recently learned how to jump up on my bed. My love. <3





He's sexy and he knows it.


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 23, 2012)

Oliver has wonderful coloring.

Is Daisy going to have her own blog?


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes I am thinking that I will probably make one for her but I have less pictures for her.  Need to take more when I get home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 23, 2012)

Love that color too!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 1, 2012)

After getting home from my vacation Oliver was completely restless because he didn't get out much when I was away. Now he has been out for the past 5 hours and he is finally settling down and taking naps on the floor.  I love his silly butt. Some new pictures I just took of him running around being himself. <3





No. I am not destroying your sunglasses! /hides evidence with body.





Now being all cute and sleepy like to show that he is sorry for chewing my sunglasses and making marks in them lol.





Oliver wondering if he should wander under the bed or not..





The drawer on my dresser broke so he decided it would be a nice place to hide. x)





Hi mom!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 6, 2012)

Oliver is such a little brat.  I made him a NIC cage and he loves it. No more loud annoying noises at night he is content with the bigger space. I let him out when I am home from school to run around my room for 2-4 hours. He loves it. He has recently been starting the dead bunny flop, lol. I knew about it but it still scared me at first! I can walk up to him and pet him without him running away or getting scared. He loves to be pet between his ears, it puts him to sleep.  





Oliver in his cage. See the black wire stuff? He kept putting his head through the bigger holes on the top of the cage so he got that. But he chewed through it and my clothes basket was next to it and he decided to take my pants and pull them into the cage along with part of one of my tshirts. Oh sigh.






I love my bun.


----------



## agnesthelion (Sep 6, 2012)

Aww great cage for Oliver and he is just as adorable as daisy. 

I didn't know you were 17! Or maybe I did but I forgot. Makes me feel old.

I will watch for more Oliver updates!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha! Yup, 17 and senior year in high school.  I bought his toys and the nic cubes with money I got from babysitting lol.


----------



## littl3red (Sep 6, 2012)

Ugh, same age and year as you, isn't it so hard to spoil them? I have a job at a grocery store, but I still make minimum wage and I have only been getting 5-10 hours a week lately. Makes it hard.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 7, 2012)

I babysit my nieces occasionally.. My sister pays me $40 a day to babysit so I use that to spoil them.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 11, 2012)

Lazy day for Oliver and me, I'm sick and he has been doing the dead bunny flop on and off allll day. He is too cute.. He's laying right now on his fleece blanket with his head laying on the ground but everytime he hears something outside my bed room he gets all perked up but then slowly falls back asleep.  I love watching his eyes slowly close and his head slowly fall back down to the ground. Gosh looking at his little face makes me fall in love with him all over again.. <3





Didn't want to scare him so I took a picture from my bed.  <3 He is soo chubby..





Just chilling.


----------



## littl3red (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm sick too, but I don't get a lazy day. :expressionless I get school, work, homework, a bit of internet, and maybe some sleep if I'm lucky.

On a more positive note, OH MY GOODNESS WAY TOO CUTE. You know, Teddy's thinking about a boyfriend, maybe he can come live with us.


----------



## cwolfec (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't know how you refrain yourself from not squeezing the living daylights out of him when his chubby tummy is exposed!! :biggrin2:

Good for you guys for saving your money and paying for your cages by yourself!

Not really sure how you have any money left over for yourself because your bun looks spoiled!!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 12, 2012)

@Ashtin; I was all ready to go to school, showered, dressed, all that but I was laying in my bed half passed out when my mom came in to tell me she was home so I could take the car and she looked at me and said "Just go back to bed." 

@Carrie; A lot of the things I have was actually stuff around the house... I mean I bought his toys, blanket, dishes, the thing to make the cage, the zip ties.. But my dad had the board I used for his shelf, the plastic like stuff I put under his blanket so it wouldn't soak through if anything got spilled, the wire for the roof over his shelf. He ended up buying a new wire to put around the bigger holes because he was sticking his head out. My boyfriend also ended up buying me a metal lasagna pan as a litter box. But I usually use my money on him when I have it. 

More pictures from yesterday lol.





Should I stay up....?






No.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 18, 2012)

I love love love my bunny even if he is a huge brat. He has a part of my carpet chewed off, about a foot by half a foot of carpeting behind my dresser.. He is a chewer and it is annoying but I love him. I went to pet him today and instead of doing his usual run away routine he laid his head on the ground and waited to be pet.  <3


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 22, 2012)

Guess who learned how to open his cage! This guy!  Woke up to stuff thrown around my room and my headphones chewed to pieces. Sigh I love him to death lol.


----------



## littl3red (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh no! When Teddy was still in her store-bought cage she learned how to open it, even when it was double-latched, I have NO IDEA how it was even possible without opposable thumbs. Luckily, she didn't get into too much trouble.  She's free-run now, though.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 23, 2012)

I used bread bag ties to keep it shut last night. He has free run all day but I'm afraid to keep him and my dog out together. I just introduced the two and they don't bother eachother. They sniff and eh. Im not trusting enough to leave Oliver out at night with my dog yet..


----------



## littl3red (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, my dogs aren't allowed in my bedroom with Teddy. I don't think they'd hurt her but she's scared of them so I figure it's best to just keep them separate.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 23, 2012)

Oliver loves Alex.  he's always trying to chew his tail and sneaks up on him from behind tries to play.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 23, 2012)

Ugh Oliver is such a cutie! Send him here, I need a cuddle bug for a few hours. Cosmo is way too independent for my liking lol (I still love him though), I wish he'd give me cuddles every now and then


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 24, 2012)

Hehe.  Oliver can be very very independent and wants nothing to do with me but sometimes he just wants to cuddle. The other day I was making shirts for my senior pep rally and I was on the floor on my knees leaning over the shirt and he came up and stood up against me lol. Then decided he wanted attention and ran across the shirt. He almost stepped in the paint too lol.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 24, 2012)

Silly Oliver. You should dress him up as Speedy Gonzales for halloween lol. Don't ask why, I just picture him as Speedy


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol I should.  

He is always getting into trouble. He figured out how to open his cage and I don't know how to keep him in. Lol.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh boy. Try bread ties.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh gosh! I did! He chewed them off! Right now I am taping it shut. :x

Some more pictures..






He was pulling and chewing my shorts, lol.





Ignore how terrible I look, wasn't feeling well.

And my favorite pictures right now..





Hey Momma, is this where you keep the bananas?





Nevermind, found them!

Then he continued to drag them out and try to open the bag. Lol.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 1, 2012)

...Oliver has started getting on my bed again.





No.. I did not destroy your room. It was like this when you left. >_>





You give me banana chip anyway. <3


----------



## littl3red (Oct 1, 2012)

Aww.  Teddy sleeps up on my bed at night sometimes, the other half of the time she's sleeping underneath it. It's so cute.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 1, 2012)

Oliver sleeps in his cage at night because I can't trust him lol.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 1, 2012)

Aww, that stinks. I love having Teddy out, she does pretty good, except sometimes she leaves some pellets on the ground which makes my mom really, REALLY mad.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 2, 2012)

My mom doesn't care but he always uses his litter box.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 2, 2012)

Oliver is cute as ever! Looking at his pics I can relate now since I'm contemplating getting a mini Rex


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 2, 2012)

He's my baby. I mean I have three now but he's definitely the friendliest and most playful. Where as Daisy and Kara are grumpy old ladies that just like to sit in one place.


----------



## MagPie (Oct 3, 2012)

Love your naughty little Oliver. Sounds like my Harvey.


You know what I use to keep my NIC cage close. Binder clips. I use a few bigger ones and more of the smaller ones that just fit around the bars. If Oliver could open that I'd be impressed.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah I need to go buy some of those lol. I've been letting him roam when I was home he was good for the first couple days but last night he peed on my bed twice so that's enough of that. He never pees on my floor so Idk.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll protect you Mommy!





Kisses and sniffs!  [ignore me. i look like poo, just got done napping.]


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 6, 2012)

I bought Oliver a new blankey today.  Same pattern as his old one, but the old one is on his shelf now for extra padding.  He just laid down onto his new blanket and laid his head down and closed his eyes. D'awww. <3


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 11, 2012)

For the love of all things friggin holy! Oliver is going to drive me up a dang wall. >< He is so territorial since I got Kara... he has calmed up a little bit so that is good. He was peeing on my bed but now he is just pooing sometimes. I'd prefer to get back to all poos and pees in his litter box! I told my mom today, while I was chasing him around the room and calling him in a scolding tone because I was sick of his crap, that I wanted to get rid of him. She just laughed and said oh no you don't you love him. I laughed and was like yes but the littler f-er is driving me INSANE. Then I caught him and gave him kissies while putting him back in his home then gave a nana chip. Gosh I love that bunbun. <3


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 15, 2012)

MOM LET ME OUT NOW PLEASE.

He was let out right after this picture, lol.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 18, 2012)

I know he probably shouldn't eat little cake things but I was eating one and he jumped up onto my bed, put his paws on my chest and took a bite out of it as I was eating it. I had to take a picture of him taking a bite out of it afterward. Lol.





He is surprisingly only 4.5lbs...


----------



## littl3red (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, only 4.5 lbs? He looks pretty big... Is that 4.5 lbs like the scale, or 4.5 lbs like when my mom says she's 25?


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 18, 2012)

Haha. x) I got him weighed at the rabbit show by the judge people. So I'm assuming their scales are correct.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 19, 2012)

Holy buckets he looks so cute there! Chunky, but cute 

Archie is a food hound too. I thought Agnes liked her treats but Archie is ravenous for them!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 19, 2012)

I just didn't think he was going to jump on me and eat my cake. Haha. Little stinker peed on my bed in 3 places today when I left my room for a few minutes. Sigh. Guess if he is gonna be out I need to be in the room with him!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 23, 2012)

D'awwww. I love my Oliver. I was carrying him (he sleeps in another room due to me getting no sleep) and I went to the living room with him to see my dad. I was holding him against me and he crawled up and buried his head under my chin and started to fall asleep right there. I was giving him kisses on the head and the side of the face and petting his chin while he sat there cuddled up against me. I love those moments. <3 He seems to be calming down again after the whole bringing in Kara and him being an angry butt face for a while.  I am glad I got my cuddley bunny back. Now just the peeing issue needs to stop, but i'll probably move Kara so he can have his room back. When I was bringing him into the other room for sleepy time he instantly woke up and got mad at me I think, he tried to kick me and get away so I was petting him and kissing him some more telling him i'm sorry but I can't sleep with his noisy butt!


----------



## littl3red (Oct 24, 2012)

Aww.  I hope Maya's not too noisy, there's nowhere to PUT them other than in my room.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm sorry; I hope so too! Oliver makes so much noise I literally get woken up from a deep sleep. He is only in there for the 7-8 hours I actually sleep.


----------



## sarah92lynn (Oct 29, 2012)

I just got a mini rex named CoCoa and she's otter colored too  I love it! She's so sweet. 

Just thought it was funny that our buns look exactly alike so I wanted to stop in and say hi  Oliver sounds like a cutie!!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 3, 2012)

Oliver sounds funny. He DEFIANTLY needs to go on a diet!!!!! Mini Rex bucks should weigh a max of 4.25lbs, minimum weight being 3.75lbs with 4lbs being ideal. He might need to weigh under 4lbs even. You just have to judge it by the way that they feel. Do not free feed. Between my 2 girls (a Mini Rex and a Jersey Wooly) I feed 5oz of food a day. I would cut him down to 1/4 cup of pellets a day. You can do that in 1 feeding and give him some treats in another feeding.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 5, 2012)

I only feed him once day besides his hay. I've also taken him off the food he was on before hand; it was fiesta party mix crap that was ALL treats. Stupid me didn't realize the crap that is and isn't in there! He is on the same food as Daisy now; same brand just without the treats its pellets and hay pieces. He is also acting much more active right now since the switch. 





<3


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 17, 2012)

Being himself.  From a while ago.

Ever since I took Kara out of the room he is being much better! Not pooping or peeing on my bed; except the occasional poop that doesn't make it to the litter box is all! He is also losing weight or at least looks it I am not starving him or anything he is just switched off the 'bad' food and onto pellet and hay pieces food. He also gets unlimited hay. He looks a bit healthier as in he runs around a lot more and gets into more trouble.


----------



## JBun (Nov 17, 2012)

That's great that Oliver is getting back to normal. Buns peeing on the bed can definitely be trying  I'm glad Oliver is doing well on his new food! Hope he's not up to too much trouble


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 17, 2012)

That is soo great that he is doing good


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 17, 2012)

I was trying to do my Chemistry the other night while he was running around my room and he was stopping and chewing on everything, I don't care if he chews on my hamper because it is wicker and I need a new one anyway he just likes to chew it up and leave piles of the straw on my floor. He was chewing on cords though so I'd make a loud noise or say Oliver! and my dad was laughing asking me what was going on and I just explained Oliver was chewing more cords; my dads response was whats new? 

My handheld vacuum I got to clean up after him; he chewed that cord in half so I can't charge it lmao. He also chewed my printer cord in half; the part that goes from my printer to my computer. Lol.


----------



## JBun (Nov 17, 2012)

I think it may be time to rabbit proof your cords


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes, defiantly time.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 18, 2012)

That is the first thing that you bunny proof (the cords that is).


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 21, 2012)

My mom and I were talking about how he hasn't pooed or peed on my bed since I took Kara out (except once when my nieces were over I think he was overwhelmed) and I was like I wanted to get him a bunnywife when I moved and after Daisy and Kara passed considering I only know Daisy's approx age and I'm not sure how old she is really... But still not for a long while but my mom mentioned that maybe he doesn't want a wife he wants ME to be his bonded wife lol.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 21, 2012)

I just made myself cry. Ugh. I was trying to pick Oliver up to take him to the other room to sleep and he tried to hop out of my arms but I didn't want him to hit the ground... But then I ended up holding his back end so I let him go. Then I got him again, put him on my bed and he hid in the blanket so I felt bad and ended up holding onto him for about 10 minutes crying and kissing his face and there were tears on top of his head. He just sat there in my arms taking my assault lmao. <3 I love him so much.... Hormones suck. :/


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 22, 2012)

Tippy here...isn't it weird when our humans cry on us?? Try licking her tears...they seem to find that funny...and they're yummy. 
Were you actually hiding though, or were you trying to get her to play bed monster with you? I love playing bed monster, if I can find a willing human to dig with me. My other mommy loves playing bed monster. I'll hide under the covers and dig and she'll mess up the blankets for me!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 22, 2012)

Oliver; I didnt lick her tears but i did rub my face against hers to dry the tears off a her face.


----------



## JBun (Nov 23, 2012)

What a sweet boy  What would we do without our buns!

These rabbits of ours don't realize they aren't invincible. It was good you tried to stop him from landing on the ground. It might have scared him, but I actually had a rabbit break her toe when she jumped out of my arms onto the grass.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 23, 2012)

If he would have landed I think he would've hurt himself but I caught him in an awkward way so I felt bad. Lol. But he was back to being his lovey self within a minute or two. <3


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 24, 2012)

When I first brought Archie home I almost dropped him once. Scared me to death! Now I figured out how to pick him up and hold him (completely different manner then Agnes) so we haven't had any close calls since. But anyway, I think it's rex's fur too. They are slippery! 
Glad he is okay


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas! -Love Oliver.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 30, 2012)

Im thinking i might bunny proof my room completely; cover wires and all and let Oliver run around my room at night
He and my dog get along im just nervous lol.


----------



## cwolfec (Nov 30, 2012)

Every time I see a picture of Oliver, I want an otter Rex SO badly!! (it is called "otter" coloring, right?!) 

I think he would have a blast running around at night.  Make sure you do something about the baseboards if he likes to chew wood!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 30, 2012)

Oliver looks soo cute in that christmas picture. Me and my family have been thinking about doing a christmas card with Ash.

I always have wanted to rabbit proof the living room, and I will once we clean up the living room. I'm sure Oliver would love to have free run in your room at night!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 30, 2012)

He is too cute!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 30, 2012)

I was wrapping the other day and he grabbed the end of the wrapping paper as i was wrapping and pulled the present and all away from me i was like nooo come back! Lol.  

And yeah his color is "otter." :3


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 30, 2012)

To be even MORE specific he is a black otter mini rex buck. otter mini rex come in 4 varieties I believe (black, blue, chocolate and lilac I believe). He is very pretty that is for sure


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah lol thats what they told me when i got him.  I just call him otter.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 5, 2012)

He chews on my wicker hamper thing. i have holes in it lol. Hes also mastered getting out of his cage.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 6, 2012)

Chub Chub grooming himself. 





Playing with one of my rubber bracelets. Lol. <3


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 7, 2012)

Sniffing Moms leg. 





Oliver butt.


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 8, 2012)

That first picture that you posted of him today reminds me of a penguin lol  He is soo cute


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 8, 2012)

Hehe.


----------



## qtipthebun (Dec 8, 2012)

Oliver v. Bracelet made my day. That was the cutest little photo series!!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 8, 2012)

Hehe.  I leave it on the floor for him now.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Jan 3, 2013)

Cutie pie.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 3, 2013)

awwwww!


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 4, 2013)

That is such a GOOD picture. Very cute and sweet


----------



## daisyandoliver (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Jan 20, 2013)

Oliver checking out a box that is in my room.  Lol. <3


----------



## daisyandoliver (Feb 15, 2013)

Eating a hay cube.


----------

